# I NEED HELP



## 19728 (Feb 9, 2006)

Iâ€™m a 20 yr old male. About 10 months ago, when I was lost and didnâ€™t know the Lord Jesus Christ, I was with a friend and he convinced me to smoke some marijuana with him. I took a few hits, and I had smoked it before and it didnâ€™t do anything, but this time I started to worry about things and panic and I could feel my heart beating really fast so I drove to the hospital and the more I worried about it the faster it went. When I got in the hospital it was 165 bpm, they injected cardizem in me through an iv and it made it go up more so they injected something else to try and bring it down but it just eventually came down on its own, after about an hour. I went home that night, and then at work I started having some frequent chest pain in my upper left chest, and it would come with shortness of breath. About a month later I started having severe stomach pains in the center of my stomach, and Iâ€™m currently still having that, the doctor did a stomach x-ray, blood work, and gall bladder ultra sound but still found nothing, I constantly belch a lot, have stomach cramps where it feels like gas is stuck in my stomach, and it makes gurgling noises all the time. I also often notice some white mucous when I have a bowel movement. Iâ€™m currently taking prilosec but its not working that well. My chest pain has recently started to come back, and I notice that with little excersation my heart will start to beat fast and I start having chest pain. It doesnâ€™t take much to bring my heart rate up, just walking up one flight of stairs and Iâ€™ll be out of breath and my heart will be going fast and pounding. Most of the time itâ€™s a dull constant pain in the left upper part of my chest and sometimes it will be a quick, sharp, stabbing pain that last only a few seconds. Sometimes when I feel my pulse in my neck it will seem like its skipping a beat or having a beat directly after another beat, like rapid, I guess that is called palpilations.I had an ekg, and a chest x-ray and they said everything looks good on that. Iâ€™m always worried about it and the pain is an everyday thing. Itâ€™s hard to go to work with it because the pain is always there. I donâ€™t know what to do. I also have facial flushing a lot, my face will get real red and hot, and my ears also, it will look as if I have been outside all day in the sun with glasses on because around my eyes will be white, but my neck and face and ears will be red and feel really hot. I noticed carcinoid syndrome has some of these symptoms and Iâ€™m scared that it could be that but I donâ€™t know. I know God will give me my healing. Iâ€™m just curious to if you have any suggestions. Thank you very much and may God bless. I just had a holter monitor, and a stress test done, waiting on the results. Donâ€™t think anything is wrong with my heart though. I used to drink heavily, and when I started having the stomach problems I havenâ€™t drank since then and since then Iâ€™ve lost 20 lbs, not intentionally, I donâ€™t know if it had to do with drinking or the stomach problems. I donâ€™t drink at all anymore because Iâ€™m a changed person and saved by the blood of Jesus and delivered and when I did drink with it, it seemed like it would hurt it more. I constantly belch all the time, and it seems like it hurts me on my right side more than any where else, Iâ€™ve had an 24 hr urine for 5-hiaa to see if it was carcinoid syndrome but my Doc said the tests came back good. I also had echocardiogram,stress test,and holter monitor on my heart, they came back FINE! Thank Jesus!! I think Iâ€™ve noticed my skin getting a little bit lighter like a yellowish tint, but my girlfriend said that Iâ€™m just freaking my self out and itâ€™s the same color its always been, but I beg to differ. Two days ago I ate and about 5 mins after I got done I had to use the bathroom, my stomach started hurting me REALLY bad and I noticed my stool was a real light color, clay, pale looking. My stomach hurt me for about 30 mins after and finally went away. Iâ€™ve had normal color stools since then, but when I use the bathroom is only small amounts of stool, all broken up and not formed together. I donâ€™t know what to do anymore, Iâ€™m always in pain from whatever is causing this and I cant have a normal life. Someone PLEASE help


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Cookienkikin,A single posting will suffice on this BB rather than posting multiple threads. You could just add everything to one thread. All of your duplicates have been removed.Nikki


----------

